
Updated CDC list of coronavirus symptoms - bookofjoe
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/symptoms-testing/symptoms.html
======
bookofjoe
Note that eye pain/redness, skin rash, and fatigue — all symptoms reported in
the past several weeks — do not appear on this just-updated list.

